# ,       ???

## stryjko

!
      ,   ,        !!!...
  ,     300          . !!!
     .  -   !!!....  350  ...       ???...   http://oteli.net.ua/index.php?full_view=976
   ???!!!
    !!!!!   !!!
!!!

----------


## Enter

. ,  , - .   ,      ,   .
,      "".
 ,  ,   "" 
 ,     . ,  ,  .
  "", ""

----------

